# Callaway HX Hot Plus balls



## slugger (May 7, 2009)

Been playing with them for a few rounds now. I'll keep this short and sweet.

I had previously used the Hot Bite balls and found them very nice to use. No difference to length off the tee, but from close it they were really nice. Soft and controllable. 

The Hot plus in comparison, feels a fair bit harder to control and doesn't seem to bite or check up as much on the green. It's good off the driver, but not so good when you want to play with a bit of feel around the greens or in tricky approach shots.

I'll stick with the Hot Bite next time i buy a Callaway ball.


----------



## M1tch (May 7, 2009)

Been playing with them for a few rounds now. I'll keep this short and sweet.

I had previously used the Hot Bite balls and found them very nice to use. No difference to length off the tee, but from close it they were really nice. Soft and controllable. 

The Hot plus in comparison, feels a fair bit harder to control and doesn't seem to bite or check up as much on the green. It's good off the driver, but not so good when you want to play with a bit of feel around the greens or in tricky approach shots.

I'll stick with the Hot Bite next time i buy a Callaway ball.
		
Click to expand...


ermm i think i will try theses and the srizon z star !


----------



## slugger (May 25, 2009)

thought i'd update this.

I've now played about another 5 rounds with the hot plus and have grown to like them very much indeed. They drive well and long shots from the fairway are flying long and straight. Chip and runs from around the green are working well and i've never had so much success with a putter since i started using these balls. I changed to a different ball half way through my round at the weekend and dropped strokes on and around the green. Changed back and got my game back again. Only downside is that they are still not as stoppable on the green with high wedge shots so you need to aim a bit short of target and let the ball roll out a wee bit. They have a nice positive, soft, feel off the putter face.

I'll keep them in my bag for now i think.


----------

